# Western midweight vs Snowex 7600rd



## mccloskeylandscaping (Aug 6, 2016)

Hi all. Been on Lawnsite for awhile and now that I'm gonna be getting into snow removal I figured I should join Plowsite. 
I have a 2007 F-150 extended cab with the 5.4. I plan on mostly doing driveways and I'll have at least one small commercial lot. I'm wondering if anyone had any opinions on the SnowEx 7600RD. I can get one installed for $3900. The Western Midweight seems like a nicer plow and I can get that for $4400 installed. Also I can get the HTS for $4100. Any opinions? Gonna add timbrens and possibly do some other upgrades- I know plowing with a 1/2 ton isn't ideal, but I have a very good bumper to bumper warranty so I'm not worried.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Snowex is still to new to get any real feedback, however it's a blizzard moldboard and a new designed lift system.
Being that DD owns them, all the wiring and truckside mount will work with western, Snowex....wiring is all the same for western, blizzard, Fisher, Snowex.
IMO don't get the hts.
FYI, some warranties won't cover a plowtruck.....just heads up


----------



## mccloskeylandscaping (Aug 6, 2016)

dieselss said:


> Snowex is still to new to get any real feedback, however it's a blizzard moldboard and a new designed lift system.
> Being that DD owns them, all the wiring and truckside mount will work with western, Snowex....wiring is all the same for western, blizzard, Fisher, Snowex.
> IMO don't get the hts.
> FYI, some warranties won't cover a plowtruck.....just heads up


Fortunately the mechanics at the dealership I go to are happy to overlook things so I can get it done under warranty, but I understand. I like the midweight more- looks better and more heavy duty, but $500 is a significant amount of difference.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Personally I'd look real good at the Snowex, 
Yes 500 is a chunk of change, that's why I would kick the tires really good for the price difference


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

stay with the western its worth it


----------

